# Bike rules for cyclocross



## oliver (8 Nov 2012)

I'm currently at uni, and I've decided to enter in the BUCS cyclocross (http://www.bucs.org.uk/page.asp?section=14732&sectionTitle=Cyclo+Cross) in a few weeks time and this is the bike i was intending to use (below) - the rules state any bike can enter, but I have been excluded events in the past where this was stated beforehand (xc mainly) - i'm not hoping to win just would be nice to be able to take part. - do you reckon it will be aloud to race?


----------



## black'n'yellow (8 Nov 2012)

MTBs are usually _allowed_ in club or league level CX - you need to check with the organiser.


----------



## palinurus (8 Nov 2012)

You'll be fine, you can check with the organiser if you want to be completely sure.


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Nov 2012)

WTF is that?


----------



## black'n'yellow (8 Nov 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> WTF is that?


 
fit a Tioga disk wheel on the rear, attach fake pony tail and voila - instant John Tomac...

http://domestiquejournal.wordpress.com/tag/john-tomac/


----------



## oliver (8 Nov 2012)

is it really bad to admit that the second picture was the sole inspiration for this bike?


----------



## VamP (9 Nov 2012)

Crazy arsed bike 

Was the frame designed for that much travel? CX league races allow MTBs, National Trophy races don't. You need to check with BUCS if they do or not. They might also have concerns about your bike as it's a hybrid (of a very different kind). Specifically safety concerns about the bars I would imagine.

How does it ride?

Oh and if it's muddy, and it will be, you'll want different tyres.


----------



## black'n'yellow (9 Nov 2012)

oliver said:


> is it really bad to admit that the second picture was the sole inspiration for this bike?


 
nothing wrong with taking inspiration from one of the best riders of his generation...


----------



## oliver (9 Nov 2012)

Vamp - like my bikes to be individual! 
in terms of travel probably not - but when i bought it it had similar travel forks - that rode nicely and looked semi original (same age)- so when I upgraded them last winter I decided I didn't want to change it to much because I currently liked it- I will contact them as don't want to turn up and not be aloud to race, but the bars are no wider than normal mtb bars so can't see why there would be a problem. 

It's really great to ride - can handle most rough stuff, but at high speed it's in a league of it's own - great for fast alpine fire road descents! 

In terms of tyres they are specilized fast traks - not normaly to good in mid to light mud (looking at last years photos), but I don't have the money to change them just for one race - I guess I'll have to make do


----------



## VamP (9 Nov 2012)

oliver said:


> Vamp - like my bikes to be individual!
> in terms of travel probably not - but when i bought it it had similar travel forks - that rode nicely and looked semi original (same age)- so when I upgraded them last winter I decided I didn't want to change it to much because I currently liked it- I will contact them as don't want to turn up and not be aloud to race, but the bars are no wider than normal mtb bars so can't see why there would be a problem.
> 
> It's really great to ride - can handle most rough stuff, but at high speed it's in a league of it's own - great for fast alpine fire road descents!
> ...


 
I like your attitude.

I think most commissaire's wouldn't have a problem with your bike, but it's best to check with the guy on the day just in case he has a thing about bikes that aren't easily categorised


----------



## oliver (10 Nov 2012)

Results are in... I can race!!!!!!  - now is a week before an event to late to start training?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (11 Nov 2012)

oliver said:


> Results are in... I can race!!!!!!  - now is a week before an event to late to start training?


Like studying for exams at school, the night before should suffice.


----------



## ballyharpat (29 Nov 2012)

I don't think they allow disk brakes, not sure though, in the US they didn't and they would not allow you race if you did not have bar end plugs, no saddle bags as well for some reason....


----------



## VamP (29 Nov 2012)

oliver said:


> Results are in... I can race!!!!!!  - now is a week before an event to late to start training?


 

How did you do?


----------



## oliver (29 Nov 2012)

I ended up JUST below half way down the pack - but did beat quite a few people on cross bikes - so was quite happy with that! - beat most of them on the more technical bits!


----------



## ballyharpat (29 Nov 2012)

Congrats!! I have definitely found that experience makes a big difference in cyclocross, you will get much better after 3-4 races-good luck with the rest of the season!


----------



## lulubel (3 Dec 2012)

oliver said:


> I ended up JUST below half way down the pack - but did beat quite a few people on cross bikes - so was quite happy with that! - beat most of them on the more technical bits!


 
That bike is seriously cool. I can see it's got cantis on the back, but how have you got drop levers working with the front disc?


----------



## oliver (3 Dec 2012)

I have got the road version of the BB5s on it - hence why i went for a 203mm rotor to make up for the lack of power in the caliper - actually works quite well as i have koolstops in the cantis so it's pretty well balanced. I can stop dead if i need to, which i all it needs to do!


----------

